# Another PB for me.......



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished yesterday in the Cabelas King Kat tournament over in Morgantown WV ( close to Ohio) with Shannon. (Lark101) and managed this great flathead 38.84 lbs along with a pair of smaller flats and 8 channels for best 6 for almost 60 lbs. took Big Fish honors and 2 nd place. Great day! Fish were on current seams and creek mouths with rising water from heavy storms. All caught on fresh cut shad. Big one came on a piece smaller then a quarter














. 
After breaking my blue cat pb back on new years Now time to break my channel pb. Lol. 
Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job bud!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great job Mark


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Congrats on the PB and 2nd place!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

2nd place is first place for losers! 

Just kidding man, it's been forever since I was on this site and this is the first post I see. Way to go!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Mark, congrats on the 2nd place finish and wow that is a really nice looking shovel... sounds like a good trip, good luck on your quest for a new PB channel


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome work again!!!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Attaboy, Mark and Shannon. Your track record in W. VA is incredible!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Giant flathead. Nice work!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great job man!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on 2nd place and the big one. Apparently you paid attention in the seminars you put on!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Finman. Funny you say that because usually i get in a rut of doing the same old thing and only remember what i should have on the way home. Lol


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new PB and for placing 2nd, Mark! So let's see, in the past year you have caught a state record, PB flattie, and PB blue. Might as well go for gold and catch the new world record channel cat!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Leave tomorrow for Gallipolis Cabelas King Kat tourney, this is the 1 year anniversary of the state record I caught there and a good chance someone will beat it Saturday, maybe me again, LOL For the record when I got the state record 59.74 lb blue, it was my PB then on Dec 31st I got a 64 lb blue on Wheeler Lake and then last weekend got the 38.84 flattie. All those are possible to go down on Saturday... but I doubt Ill break my PB channel there, its 18.2 lbs, but its a strong possibility I can break that this year, I know two places that hold em that big... Wink Wink

Salmonid!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

My bets are on Salmonid. He's got a reputation for repeats, and 3-peats. May the fishing gods/force be with you.


----------

